# Welches Farn am Teichrand



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte um den Wasserfall ein oder zwei __ Farne pflanzen.
Welche Sorten eignen sich besonders?
Sie sollten winterhart sein.
Kann man die selbst z.B. aus Samen ziehen?
Wenn ja lohnt sich das?


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

*re*

hallo georg

Rippen-
Adler-
Trichter-
Filigran-
Sumpf - Farn

(ohne meine "Botanika" gibts kein Latein !  ) : 

siehe auch Alben : Pflanzen   und  meineseins

jedem Farn habe ich sein Lieblingssubstrat gemischt !






die beste Zeit zum Pflanzen ist kurz vor dem Austrieb 
oder nach dem Einziehen im Herbst !
jetzt nur getopfte Ware verwenden!

nächstes Jahr gibt es bei mir wieder Ableger

mfgk.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Georg,

__ Farne kann man nicht einfach aussäen, ihre Vermehrung funktioniert anders als die der Samenpflanzen. Es ist ein komplizierter Vorgang bei dem aus den Sporen zunächst die Prothallien wachsen. Das sind winzig kleine Pflanzen, die Farnen nicht im geringsten ähnlich sehen. Prothallien sind entweder männlich oder weiblich. Die männlichen Prothallien sondern nach der Reife Spermatoiden frei, die bei ausreichender Feuchtigkeit zu den weiblichen Prothallien schwimmen und sie befruchten. Aus den befruchteten weiblichen Prothallien wächst dann erst der Farn. 

Während der ganzen Zeit darf das Saatgut niemals austrocknen, darf aber andererseits auch nicht wegen zu großer Feuchtigkeit zu schimmeln beginnen. Es dürfen keine Pilze im Aussaatsubstrat vorhanden sein, auch kein Lebermoos oder ähnliches. Farne über Aussaat zu vermehren ist schon die hohe Schule der Pflanzenvermehrung, das gelingt nur mit viel Erfahrung.

Übrigens gibt es ein paar Farne, die gern mit den Füßen im Wasser stehen: Onoclea sensibilis und Thelypteris palustris.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo Karsten,
ist schon beeindruckend, dein Farnbestand.
Danke für die Infos.

@Werner
Na das hört sich ja mächtig kompliziert an. Die __ Farne scheinen ja ein ausgesprochen ausgeprägtes Sexualleben zu haben.   

Hast du was passendes in deinem Sortiment?
Den Standort siehst du ja auf dem Bild. Er ist halbschattig unter den Apfelbaum. Ich könnte ihn entweder in den Ufergraben setzen oder daneben in recht schwerem Boden.
Die Form sollte Trichterförmig sein wie bei dem auf Kartstens letzen Bild.
Danke


----------

